# Sherlock (BBC) - Season Two



## Kelise (Dec 8, 2011)

We finally have an airdate! For the UK showing at least. Sunday January 1st, 8.10pm on BBC1.

I think I read somewhere that it's confirmed in America on PBS broadcast for May.

I've read a review (spoiler free) of the first episode which showed at the BFIs last night, and the first episode sounds utterly amazing. And yes, they do explain how they get out of the pool scene.

It's almost 1am here and I'm practically jumping around like a lunatic. I can't WAIT to see this season!


----------



## Black Dragon (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for this info.  I also can't wait for the new season to air.  The first season of Sherlock was, ironically, one of the most original shows on television.  It proves that you can take a classic story, put a new twist on it, and create something refreshingly unique.

I'm also looking forward to seeing Benedict and Martin face off against each other in The Hobbit, the first part of which will be out near the end of 2012.  It's going to be a big year for those guys!


----------



## Kelise (Dec 8, 2011)

If anyone wants to read the (spoiler free) review, I've found it again  Here it is: Cumberbatchweb - Sherlock- A Scandal in Belgravia Review

Beware. It'll make this 20ish day wait a lot harder.

Also can't wait for the Hobbit. They're going to be fantastic.


----------



## Dreamhand (Dec 8, 2011)

I just watched the first episode of season one of Sherlock on Netflix.  OMG... it's awesome!  Can't wait to dig into the series!  And I'm delighted to hear it got picked up for another season.


----------

